
Dev of Ethereum-based platform will host a nine-week sale starting October 20 - compil3r
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/ethercamp-announces-crowdsale-hacker-gold-token-1585742
======
Tadlos
Pryor Cashman law firm as sponsors. That's the firm that did the Ethereum sale
too.

~~~
lamitoto
They also did other Ethereum stuff. Setting up to be the lawyers of the future
:)

